

How did that program manage to pin itself to my taskbar when I installed it? - jonchang
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2014/12/30/10583474.aspx

======
aabajian
The article links to his earlier discussion of notification icons. The "You
have updates" balloon is notorious for giving little information about what to
do next. I've received at least a dozen calls from my grandmother and aunt
about this.

------
Khao
The only apps I'm aware of that did this to me are IE and the Windows Store
whenever you do an update (8.0 to 8.1, not security updates of course). So the
Windows folks are saying you shouldn't do this but they're the ones doing it?

------
pornel
> There is no real way of blocking this behavior other than giving guidance
> not to do that.

I was disappointed by that. It's a security problem. If protecting even
taskbar app list is a hopeless case, how are we supposed to have trust in
security of any other data?

~~~
laurent123456
I don't see how they could protect from this though. When you install
something, you have no choice but to trust the application. If you give it
elevated access, then you are trusting it even more and it can do pretty much
anything it wants to. I guess it's mostly an issue with installing "ad-
supported" games and programs though.

------
batrat
The only programs I know that pin themselves are Chrome and Firefox(?!). IMO
all apps should have a pin to taskbar at the end of installation. I like them
to be there, same as OSX.

~~~
stinos
_IMO all apps should have a pin to taskbar at the end of installation._

Opinions differ :] Please, NO. I am the one deciding what my desktop looks
like. After all I am the one who uses it. Just like I detest the installers
which slam their shortcut on the desktop without permission, I feel the same
towards those trying to do that to the taskbar. Even more so, as it has less
room. Put yourself in the start menu without explicitely asking: ok, you have
to put it somewhere to be discoverable on Windows.

~~~
EpicEng
Agreed, but i would appreciate the option, disabled by default.

~~~
stinos
You mean system-wide? That would be nifty - but probably hard to accomplish in
a way that can never be circumvented.

~~~
EpicEng
Well, yeah, that would be nice, but I meant as a "standard" installer option,
like the "Add to start menu" and "Create Desktop Icon" options.

